# My Smith Motor Wheel find



## edelbroke (Oct 12, 2015)

While hauling a bunch of Ford Model T's I bought off a property on Sunday I found this Smith Motor Wheel and got it thrown in with the cars. The only thing missing is the spark plug. Otherwise it's all there. It's froze up from sitting. I have some chunks of the old tire that was on it, (It had a white tire)  Here's my questions... What's it worth in this condition?  Thanks everyone.





_Looks like they disconnected the fuel line to drain the tank and set aside... One broken fin on the cylinder


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2015)

It's missing a little more than that. I don't see any of the handlebar controls or the mounting brackets to attach it to a bicycle. Still a good find.


----------



## delgan (Oct 12, 2015)

I am sure there is someone out there looking for parts--remember--one mans junk is another's treasure.


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2015)

Here's one I use to own.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2015)

someone on here was looking for a tank......
what model is the mag?


----------



## eb68 (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice. I am currently restoring a motor wheel and have most of the parts. The value is a good question...not many have sold online and yours appears to be in need of a lot. Parts to restore this engine are almost impossible to find. I would look to purchase as a conversation piece and keep it as it is if that is of interest to you.


----------



## edelbroke (Oct 12, 2015)

Cleaned it up a little and threw a tire on it, I think it looks a lot better. As for selling it, probably not. I'd like to find the right bicycle to display it on just like it is.


----------



## eb68 (Oct 12, 2015)

That's exactly what I would do. It's looks great!


----------



## catfish (Oct 13, 2015)

edelbroke said:


> Cleaned it up a little and threw a tire on it, I think it looks a lot better. As for selling it, probably not. I'd like to find the right bicycle to display it on just like it is.




That cleaned up nice.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 13, 2015)

edelbroke said:


> Cleaned it up a little and threw a tire on it, I think it looks a lot better. As for selling it, probably not. I'd like to find the right bicycle to display it on just like it is.




Wow, you don't waste any time! Where'd you get the tire? Are you going to try to rebuild it?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2015)

read post #7


----------



## ALTWORD (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice find. I completely restored two of these, acquired lots of parts and sold the parts off.  Mike Wolfe on American Pickers picked one up that was like yours, appraised for about $1200 if I recall.  A complete unit with original paint went at auction about two years ago for $3000.  With the broken fins, extensive surface rust, a non-sparking magneto (which is most likely what you have), the damage to the traction wheel and fender, etc, yours would be  expected to sell for $1200-$1500.  I noticed you have it on eBay. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## ALTWORD (Nov 2, 2015)

BTW - the serial number is just to the right of the magneto, on a little flat spot, on an angle. If you tell me the serial number, I can identify exactly what you have. The tires are near impossible to find anymore - usually a US Tire reproduction or a solid rubber tire.  If your's is pneumatic, that is amazing.


----------



## Pistelpete (Jan 23, 2016)

you can get a white tire from Coker tire company and that smith is very complete as it has the hard to find parts like the rim and fender, mag


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 24, 2016)

If Mike Wolfe was to see it he might be interested in it I think he picked one a while back on AP show .... if your attempting to start it up or at least or see if it will free up ,,,,,,, put MILD heat to it with a hot plate just saw it done on a restoration show and spoke to a old timer bout it and it does work.


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR (Jul 31, 2016)

ANYONE HAVE A FENDER FOR MY SMITH MOTOR WHEEL THAT YOU CAN SELL.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow! A great find for sure!!!!!!!


----------

